# Removal of Hernia Mesh



## R1CPC (Apr 28, 2015)

pt comes in for a recurrent hernia repair with insertion of a new mesh, is there a code to remove the old mesh? is this considered bundled, if it's not bundled what is your source to remove the old one?


----------



## j.monday7814 (Apr 28, 2015)

check out 11008, removal of mesh for infection


----------



## Thouvenel (Apr 29, 2015)

11008 for removal of mesh can only be used with 10180, 11004-11006.  My thinking is your provider is doing the repair and the mesh removal is inclusive.


----------



## UMcoder07 (May 8, 2015)

If a recurrent hernia repair is done...removal of the old mesh is inclusive. If removal of mesh is the only procedure performed then that can be billable separately with appropriate documentation.
Tina


----------



## mieka.schambach (May 11, 2015)

*Mesh removal*

We use 49659 "unlisted laparoscopy procedure, hernioplasty..." and just send the documentation with the claim


----------

